# BMW Factory in Germany is shut down until early May (?)



## SM44 (Mar 21, 2021)

I was told today that the BMW factory in Germany is completely closed, shut down until early May. My salesperson said he was unaware of the delay until I reached out to him and asked about the status of my car because it was not in production a month after the order was placed. He did some checking and told me about the shutdown. Also, the early May re-opening is not confirmed and he couldn't find out why the factory was closed. If true, I'm guessing the closure reflects COVID and employee safety plus trouble getting parts from suppliers who are also experiencing COVID problems. The seven-day average for new COVID cases in Germany is over 20,000 and over 25,000 yesterday.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Is this all of them in Germany? First I hear of a shutdown..


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

There is a chip shortage, too, that is affecting a number of manufacturers. 

m


----------



## RobShep. (May 5, 2021)

SM44 said:


> I was told today that the BMW factory in Germany is completely closed, shut down until early May. My salesperson said he was unaware of the delay until I reached out to him and asked about the status of my car because it was not in production a month after the order was placed. He did some checking and told me about the shutdown. Also, the early May re-opening is not confirmed and he couldn't find out why the factory was closed. If true, I'm guessing the closure reflects COVID and employee safety plus trouble getting parts from suppliers who are also experiencing COVID problems. The seven-day average for new COVID cases in Germany is over 20,000 and over 25,000 yesterday.


----------



## RobShep. (May 5, 2021)

Having waited almost two months for my M550i, it's now on stop at Galveston TX because of a fault with no remedy


----------



## RobShep. (May 5, 2021)

My dealer can't tell me when it will be released for delivery but he did ask me if I wanted to back out of the deal, which I find suspicious...


----------



## targaone (May 10, 2018)

So you told your dealer about the bmw factory shutdown and they were not aware. And later they aggreed and you consider that as getting info from the dealer ? Wow they sure have no idea what is going on in their own business and fail to inform their own customers. What a brain numb dealer . Why is bmw not telling its customers whats up ?


----------



## RobShep. (May 5, 2021)

so the latest update is that the part will be in Galveston on or around June 18th , they plan to replace the part at the port before shipping to the dealer.


----------

